# مهم جدا للطلبة والطالبات ..  إزاي أحب المذاكرة ؟؟؟



## soul & life (31 مارس 2014)

طيب إزاي أحب المذاكرة ؟؟؟
لكي تحب المذاكرة يجب أن تجيب عن سؤال مهم( أنت بتذاكر ليه أصلا؟!) لابد أن تمتلك سببا مقنعا ـ بينك وبين نفسك ـ يجعلك تحب المذاكرة وتخلص لها..
بتذاكر ليه ؟! هناك3 إجابات لا رابع لهم..

1ـ تذاكر حتي لا ترسب( علشان ما تسقطش) وتتحول إلي( فرجة العائلة الكريمة) وتقضي إجازتك حاملا لقب( الساقط) ـ الساقط راح الساقط جه الساقط لسه ما صحيش من النوم ـ وحتي تتفادي الامتيازات التي يحصل عليها( الساقط) مثل الضرب علي القفا والحرمان من النت ولعب الكرة وقيادة سيارة الوالد مثل أن تتركك العائلة مع جدتك وتسافر المصيف مثل أن تري والدك يقف في منتصف غرفتك صائحا( أنا ماخلفتش). تذاكر حتي تصبح المواطن الفاشل مستقبلا هذا المواطن الذي يعيش عالة علي من حوله هذا الشخص الذي يهتف الناس بمجرد أن يظهر( يييـــه). إذا( اخترت أن تذاكر مدفوعا بالأسباب السابقة فأنت شخص عادي مسالم تقليدي وفيه منك كتير قوي).

2 ـ تذاكر لكي تحقق ما في خيالك حلم يحتاج للنجاح في الدراسة مثل أن تصل إلي الكلية التي تحبها والتي ستؤهلك للمهنة التي تحلم بها( دكتور, مهندس, قاضي.. إلخ), أو أن يكون حلمك هو إسعاد والديك وجعلهما فخورين بك أو أن يكون حلمك أن تساعد في رفع مستوي عائلتك المادي أو الإجتماعي.
إذا اخترت الأسباب السابقة فأنت مواطن محترم ذو أهداف شريفة ومشروعة تدعو للفخر والثقة بالنفس تستحق كلمة( برافو) لكن.. لا تنكر إنك قد استخدمت المذاكرة للوصول لهدفك بنفس الطريقة التي يتعامل بها المواطن العادي مع الإجراءات المطلوبة للحصول علي رخصة القيادة! تذاكر غصب عنك علشان ما عندكش اختيارات تانية.

3ـ تذاكر حتي تتعلم وتعرف.. هذا هو السبب الأهم في رأيي فالإنسان موجود علي سطح كوكب الأرض حتي يتعلم ويعرف ويفهم المعرفة والعلم يجعلانك شخصا محترما وناجحا بلا شك.
هناك من يذاكر لأن( المدرسة والأهل والمجتمع كله عايزين منه إنه يذاكر وينجح) هذا شخص يحقق أهداف أشخاص آخرين غيره وهناك من يذاكر لنفسه( لإنه عايز يعرف كل حاجة) وهذا شخص يحقق أهدافا كثيرة لنفسه أولا ثم لغيره أو باختصار بيذاكر لمتعته الشخصية وبحثا عن المعرفة..


* فاللغة الإنجليزية.. ليست مادة الهدف منها حفظ كلمات جديدة وأفعال وقواعد لكي تستخدمها في لجنة الامتحان ولكن الهدف أن يصبح عندك لغة تتعامل بها في العالم الذي صار مفتوحا علي بعضه من خلال النت والفضائيات واتفاقية الجات وشركات المالتي ناشيونال أن يصبح عندك لغة تفيدك في المعرفة وفي قراءة كل ما هو بلغة أخري بداية من صفحات النت مرورا باستمارات الحصول علي تأشيرة دولة أجنبية نهاية بالنشرة الداخلية الموجودة في علب الدواء.


* والجغرافيا.. ليست مادة الهدف منها الإجابة عن مساحة دولة قطر وأهم صادرات ساحل العاج والمناخ العام لجمهورية مصر العربية ولكن يجب أن تتعلم من الجغرافيا ما هو شكل العالم الذي تعيش فيه يجب أن تضع في غرفتك خريطة كبيرة للعالم وتلون البلاد التي تحلم بزيارتها وتتعلم كيف يعيش الناس فيها.


* والرياضيات.. ليست مادة الهدف من دراستها معرفة نص نظرية اقليدس وفيثاغورث لحل المسائل في الامتحانات بالعكس الرياضيات مادة يجب أن تتعلم منها كيف تمتلك طريقة تفكير وأن تمتلك قواعد في دماغك تنظيم المعطيات بكل أنواعها حتي تصل للنتائج بسهولة.


* وخذ عندك مثلا السيدة المحترمة والدتك لا تذاكر طريقة عمل السكالوب بانيه( علشان تسمع لك اللي هيا حفظته وانتوا قاعدين علي السفرة) ولكنها تذاكر طريقة عمل السكالوب بانيه( علشان تعمله علي الغدا ليك ولاخواتك).. فهمت يا حاج ؟!


* وبناء عليه لا تعطي كامل تركيزك للكتب فقط ولكن الشخص الذي يشـرح( المدرس أو واحد أكبر منك) هو الجدير بالتركيز وتذكر أن الشخص اللي عنده خبرة في استخدام الموبايل أهم كثيرا من الكتيب المصاحب للموبايل بالعكس الكتيب قد يجعلك تحرق العدة.


* يكسب كثيرا.. ربما يكسب كل شئ من يدخل إلي غرفته وهو يقول( أنا داخل أتعلم) مش( أنا داخل أذاكر) ويكسب كثيرا الشخص الذي يفرح كلما عرف معلومة جديدة حتي لو كانت معلومة أن الأميروزيتال عندما يتحد مع الميثانول في درجة حرارة مرتفعة يعطينا الكلوريين السائل.
لــِ عمر طاهر


----------



## ms.sara (16 أبريل 2014)

*موضوعك جميل ويرفع الروح المعنوية شكرا اختي soul & life

 انا بصراحة تخرجت من الثانوية بنسبة ضعيفة ولهذا لم احقق حلمي بأن اكون معلمة لغة انجليزية وانا حاليا اعمل سكرتيرة ولكن الحمدالله على كل حال 

ولكن قررت ان اعمل تحسين نسبة وان اعيد دراسة المرحلة الثانوية لكي احصل على نسبة عالية وادخل تخصص آداب اللغة الانجليزية 

وسأكون اعمل بالنهار وبالليل ادرس مسائي اعادة الثانوية لتحسين النسبة 

وشكرا واسفة على الإطالة 

تقبلي مروري 

زميلتكم سارة *


----------



## reem tork (15 مايو 2014)

بجد جميل الموضوع g40g.com


----------

